# CONTEST: You Could Win a GoPro HD Hero 3+



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Done.. hehe


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't like this kind of stuff, especially here. Just my opinion.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> I don't like this kind of stuff, especially here. Just my opinion.



I don't mind AutoGuide. Some good videos. Maybe wrong section?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't mind auto guide but contest to win imaginary stuff that is worldwide on more than one forum. I feel like it takes advantage of the misinformed.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Wickid awesome! Would use the **** out of this!


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I just subscribed and won! No I didn't yet there are 104,303 subscribers now? How do you win? We should pick the millionth member? We need the official AG contest rules!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> I don't mind auto guide but contest to win imaginary stuff that is worldwide on more than one forum. I feel like it takes advantage of the misinformed.


It only takes a click to unsubscribe from a channel if you don't like it after the contest.


----------

